
6“ of intrusion can be fatal in car accidents: 6 milliseconds at 65 mph [pdf] - killjoywashere
https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/frtesv9.pdf
======
killjoywashere
I was just thinking about RADM Hopper's copper nanosecond and it popped into
my head that, in planning for nuclear war, that could be a very viseral way to
motivate people to write clean code: distance traveled before catastrophe. I
suppose 6 milliseconds is generally considered a long time in computer land,
but one could imagine 1000 developers each allowing themselves 6 microseconds,
and all of a sudden, code ate all 6 inches.

